# бр...., disk boot failure

## 2fresh

Интересная вещь..., как то устанавливал дженту на рабочую машину..... все нормально, но набрался скила и решил проделать тоже самое, но уже с умом.

И вот такая проблема, даже и не относящаяся к дженту именно. Дохожу до установки загрузчика, ставлю все необходимое для загрузки...  и ребутюсь.

После ребута... disk boot failure. Я и так и эдак, все перепробовал. Башка уже не соображает. Может кто подскажет, что залаги могут быть. Напомню, что до этого все работало.

Спасибо.

----------

## Rasputin

Хм....

Ну проблем может быть куча - начиная от настроек в биосе и заканчивая твоим /etc/fstab-ом

Что касается мен ято я когда то просто по усталости неправильно указал загрузочный диск...

В fstab все правильно прописано  :Question: 

Скинь посмотрим...  :Smile: 

Повторяю - я и сам при сильном усердии забывал порой элементарные вещи... Уставал   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dio

Ты когда grub (или что у тебя) ставишь, попробуй его на раздел какой-нибудь записать, если из mbr не грузит или наоборот.

Например 

grub> setup (hd0)

или

grub> setup (hd0,1) #номер раздела

----------

## 2fresh

имеем /dev/hda

hda1 - ext2 /boot

hda2 - swap

hda3 - ext2 /

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 1

/dev/hda3      /      ext2      noatime         0 0

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

/etc/lilo.conf

```

lba32

boot = /dev/hda

map = /boot/System.map

install = /boot/boot-menu.b   # Note that for lilo-22.5.5 or later you

                              # do not need boot-{text,menu,bmp}.b in

                              # /boot, as they are linked into the lilo

                              # binary.

prompt

timeout=150

delay = 50

image = /boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3

   root = /dev/hda3

   label = Gentoo

        initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gaming-r3

        append="root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc"

```

----------

## 2fresh

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

> Хм....
> 
> Ну проблем может быть куча - начиная от настроек в биосе и 

 

... а что в биосе не то может быть?

эта версия интересует.

----------

## Rasputin

Хм... у тебя lilo, у меня была идентичная проблема, только у меня grub стоял, так я убрал там где 

image = /boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3 

на 

image = /kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3 

тоже самое зделал и с 

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gaming-r3 

на 

initrd=/initrd-2.4.20-gaming-r3 

и вобще почему lilo ставь grub и там вместе разберемся если вдруг не заработает...  :Smile: 

Чуйка подсказывает дело в твоем конфиге - lilo.conf тока где пока немогу сказать, не юзал я его... не юзал...   :Confused: 

----------

## Rasputin

Только что прошустрил доки

 *2fresh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/lilo.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

не append=root=/dev/ram0 

а 

root=/dev/hda3

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

> Только что прошустрил доки
> 
>  *2fresh wrote:*   
> 
> /etc/lilo.conf
> ...

 

Не тупи. Если там ошибка - "disk boot failure", то в mbr просто не прописался ни grub, ни lilo. А то о чем ты щас толкуешь, это о том, какие доп. параметры загрузочные ядру передать...

ЗЫ. Запарил с цветами, нафиг их так много? Скажу честно, читабельность ни на капельку не увеличиваеться, а тольку ухудшаеться.

2fresh: Что выдет команда `lilo'? Ругаеться ли она на что-то или нет?

----------

## 2fresh

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

>  *Rasputin wrote:*   Только что прошустрил доки
> 
>  *2fresh wrote:*   
> 
> /etc/lilo.conf
> ...

 

lilo ругается на видео адптер пишет что нет его в use.

а потом все ок. Added Gentoo *

на счет адаптера, по моему, это фигня. до  этого у меня тоже писалось. но все работало.

хз. может, действ. что то с железом или биосом?

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Хм, странно это все. Вот мой конфиг lilo:

```
boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot-bmp.b

vga=788

default=gentoo-gr

bitmap=/boot/pictures/alt-in-dark.bmp

lba32

prompt

timeout=50

image=/boot/gentoo

        label=gentoo-gr

        root=/dev/hda1

        initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gentoo-r8

        append="root=/dev/hda1 init=/linuxrc vga=788"
```

----------

## 2fresh

а что дает строка?

append="root=/dev/hda1 init=/linuxrc vga=788"

----------

